# Zoya Fall 2013 Pixie Dusts!!!



## JamieO (Jun 2, 2013)

OMG!! I just saw this! It's a sneak peek at the Zoya Fall '13 Pixies!! Holy moly I'm super excited!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jun 2, 2013)

Great find!  I love all these colors, especially the green.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love them all, but I think Chita (green), Tomoko (silver), and Sunshine (blue) are the ones I AM DYING to have!! I'm so obsessed with Pixie Dusts! The pic says they will be released "super duper soon." I wonder just how soon that would be...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 2, 2013)

> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love them all, but I think Chita (green), Tomoko (silver), and Sunshine (blue) are the ones I AM DYING to have!! I'm so obsessed with Pixie Dusts! The pic says they will be released "super duper soon." I wonder just how soon that would be...


 These are my favorites too. They look like they'll be very stunning.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Jun 2, 2013)

): I was never into this trend in the first place so i'm super over all the pixie dust/liquid sand/textured collections. Sigh.

Autumn is my favourite though and I tend to love all the nail polish collections. I can't wait to see what Zoya has in store this year.

on another note, i'm super bummed at Zoya about their share the love program. They've basically gone from awesome point rewards to a few less interesting rewards to like no rewards every month. And they ignore you on facebook if you try to bring it up (even though other people will chime in too). It just seems like they wanted to get a bunch of new customers and now it's like no benefit to anyone who actually refer people.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree. I'm so annoyed about that because I have an account with a ton of points and they haven't done anything with it in a longgggg time.


----------



## hardystella (Jun 3, 2013)

Great post. I like all the colors. Keep posting.


----------



## DragonChick (Jun 3, 2013)

OMG... that purple... I must have it. Well, I must have them all, especially the purple and green!


----------



## Lily V (Jun 3, 2013)

ACCCK!!! WANT!!!! 

is it fall yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

I want them all!


----------



## JamieO (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm dying to know when exactly these are coming out!! "Super Duper Soon" is just to vague Zoya! I neeeeed these sooooooon.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome find!!


----------



## Jac13 (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow I just order some pixie; can't wait to get it. These colors are sooooo stunning.


----------



## cosmomandy11 (Jul 1, 2013)

lol! Pixie dust is nothing like the magazine! I ran to my nearest salon &amp; they did not carry the Pixie Dust so I ordered online bought 3! yeah I liked them too at that moment...I ordered Destiny, Miranda &amp; Nyx... nope nothing like the magazine...dries all dull looking, oh boy, Hidious! try one first to see if ya like it thats my advice...


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cosmomandy11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol! Pixie dust is nothing like the magazine! I ran to my nearest salon &amp; they did not carry the Pixie Dust so I ordered online bought 3! yeah I liked them too at that moment...I ordered Destiny, Miranda &amp; Nyx... nope nothing like the magazine...dries all dull looking, oh boy, Hidious! try one first to see if ya like it thats my advice...


I've seen some people put a really thick top coat over them to get a glossy finish instead of the matte.  I haven't personally tied it, but you could give it a shot


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 22, 2013)

Zoya fall collections came out today.

http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Zoya.html?brndid=38


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya fall collections came out today.
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Zoya.html?brndid=38


 Not that crazy about it. I was ALL over last fall's collection but this one just leaves me feeling meh. With that said, I did just order the Aqua di Lara MBFW Swim collection set. It was far too cute for me not to.


----------



## JamieO (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya fall collections came out today.
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/38/category/Zoya.html?brndid=38


 I'm not too excited about the cashmeres/satins collections, but I really need the Pixies in Chita, Tomoko, and Sunshine. Loooooooove them.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not too excited about the cashmeres/satins collections, but I really need the Pixies in Chita, Tomoko, and Sunshine. Loooooooove them.


 I love the Pixies too.  I have Nyx, Vespa, Liberty and Beatrix.  From the fall collection I want Chita (absolute favorite), Carter and Arabella.


----------



## xlisaa (Jul 23, 2013)

Zoya sent me the fall pixiedusts to review &amp; I would say the purple is the best!


----------



## Bikerchic (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya sent me the fall pixiedusts to review &amp; I would say the purple is the best!


OH!  I'm not usually too fond of the pixie dust/textured polish trend, but that color is gorgeous!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 23, 2013)

I got Liberty, Godiva and London. I'm in loooooove!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya sent me the fall pixiedusts to review &amp; I would say the purple is the best!


 That is gorgeous!


----------



## jessrose18 (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone know what date they will be at ulta?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 3, 2013)

Zoya has free shipping until Sunday with code"YAY."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya has free shipping until Sunday with code"YAY."


 Awww, why'd you have to tell me that?  I've been able to resist ordering til now because of their high shipping cost...

But Vespa has been calling my name for months!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Awww, why'd you have to tell me that?  I've been able to resist ordering til now because of their high shipping cost...
> ...


 Vespa is worth it!!! It's the only pixie dust I have but I absolutely love it.


----------

